# Purchasing property in Canada as a non-resident



## InstantOats (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm a non-resident for tax purpose and will be moving back to Canada next spring when my overseas job ends. I'm wondering if I can purchase a property prior to arriving without affecting my non-resident status?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Are you considered non-resident or non-permanent resident? Not many banks accept non-resident status. Insurers no longer accept it either. You will need to declare income in Canada and have at least a work permit in Canada in order to qualify.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I believe that as a non-resident, you can still purchase property in Canada but the property has to be registered in your name in the LAND TITLES office of each county within each province. 

That means paying land transfer taxes upon the purchase of the property and paying a lawyer to transfer the title from the seller to you, and of course HST on the legal services. 

Getting mortgage will be very difficult though, so the property would have to purchased with a money
transfer or some other means to satisfy the sale and purchase.

Then there is the real estate taxes that will apply.... and income taxes that may also apply.


> If non-residents stay in Canada for more than 182 consecutive days, they may be considered Canadian residents for Canadian income tax purposes.


- See more at: http://www.bcrea.bc.ca/working-with...elling-canadian-property#sthash.ocKcTR24.dpuf
ww.bcrea.bc.ca/working-with-a-realtor-/buying-and-selling-canadian-property


----------



## InstantOats (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info all, much appreciated.


----------

